# Is she preagnant?



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

How do i know if my female German ram is pregnant? I know one would be the belly because it should grow bigger but it could also mean that she's eating alot like my female sword who i thoght was preagnent but really she never was!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

When she lays eggs


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

ask her and if you get slapped...she's not.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

egg laying animals are never pregnant they are gravid

the term pregnant refers to carrying a fertilized egg inside the body-- which they never do. guppies/swords/mollies etc get pregnant


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

When her belly gets really bright red/orange and looks a bit bigger than normal, chances are she will lay eggs.

The male will fertilize them as she lays them, usually on a flat stone or driftwood.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris S said:


> When her belly gets really bright red/orange and looks a bit bigger than normal, chances are she will lay eggs.
> 
> The male will fertilize them as she lays them, usually on a flat stone or driftwood.


I'd have to disagree with you, Chris. I have found, _in my very limited experience_, with both rams and Bolivians, that the females always have redder tummies than males and are in general, more round than males at all times but perhaps you've had a different experience? When I have a bit more time, I'll look for some articles.

Cheers,

Tabatha


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I have several species of egg layers that are definately much more fuller/rounder and are visually easy to tell are full of eggs.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Breeding Articles*

Rediscovering the German Blue Ram - _Microgeophagus ramirezi_
A Breeding Journal - By Lois and Max Gallade

Mikrogeophagus ramireze by Don Zilliox: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m_ramirezi.php

The Krib: http://www.thekrib.com/Apisto/P-ramirezi.html

You might also want to read this article from the Cichlid Room Companion: Keeping and Breeding the Bolivian Ram, Mikrogeophagus altispinosa (Haseman, 1911): http://cichlidae.com/article.php?id=31

My M. altispinosus have had their tubes down for 2 weeks now and still no spawning but a heck of a lot of sparring and posturing!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> I'd have to disagree with you, Chris. I have found, _in my very limited experience_, with both rams and Bolivians, that the females always have redder tummies than males and are in general, more round than males at all times but perhaps you've had a different experience? When I have a bit more time, I'll look for some articles.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tabatha


They always have a red/pinkish hue to their belly, whereas the males don't. Their colours get brighter (or at least mine do...) when spawning though. When she is full of eggs, I find the belly is a bit bigger...because well, it is full of eggs.

I wasn't suggesting a difference between male and female, but rather a difference between when she is spawning and when she is not. I don't disagree with you, but I think you misinterpreted what I had said.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

lol notice how this is going off the track the only people that gave me advice would be tabath and chris. All of you others corrected me geeks?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris S said:


> They always have a red/pinkish hue to their belly, whereas the males don't. Their colours get brighter (or at least mine do...) when spawning though. When she is full of eggs, I find the belly is a bit bigger...because well, it is full of eggs.
> 
> I wasn't suggesting a difference between male and female, but rather a difference between when she is spawning and when she is not. I don't disagree with you, but I think you misinterpreted what I had said.


I also disagree with you. A gravid female is not necessarily a gravid female seeking to immediately spawn- and therefore may not have any color developed whatsoever.

We're talking about fish that can carry the same batch of eggs for a very long time- and spend a lot of that time in situations not condusive to good coloring or spawning but still be gravid


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Perhaps her colouring plays tricks on my eyes then. Even looking at one of my females right now, compared to the other in the tank that is now guarding eggs I still think she looks fatter.


----------

